# Ipamorelin



## bigginhoose (Jun 14, 2011)

Looking at my wife starting ipamorelin at a dose of 50mcg a night before bed if say I mix up bottles of 2mg at a time which would last 40 days should I put it in syringes and freeze them or would it be ok left in vial


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Don't freeze peps as it damages them. I'm not 100% but I think Ipam starts to degrade at around 4-5weeks, that's why it usually comes in 2mg vials.


----------



## bigginhoose (Jun 14, 2011)

No probs can you freeze powder before you mix with bac water


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

You should freeze the powder before it is reconstituted once you have mixed it you can free it once but do not thaw then referee s this will damage


----------



## bigginhoose (Jun 14, 2011)

Cheers lads how long can it stay mixed in fridge is it ok for 40 days


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Yes, it may degrade a little though


----------



## bigginhoose (Jun 14, 2011)

So let's get this clear if I have a few bottles containing 2mg each and I mix one with bac water once mixed I can store in fridge and the others not mixed I store in freezer thanks


----------



## griffo13 (Dec 7, 2009)

i thought u could mix it then "aliquot" it into different syringes and freeze it.....as a few peptide sites have it on there pages


----------



## bigginhoose (Jun 14, 2011)

Haha I thought you can freeze powder but once mixed keep in fridge


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Just seen my post above (4) fukcing iPad respelt words.

If you have mixed the peptide you can freeze it but only once if you thaw it and then refreeze it will damage the peptide


----------



## bigginhoose (Jun 14, 2011)

What is best then buddy freeze unmixed powder then when mixed is it best to split into syringes and freeze or keep the mixed vial in fridge


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

bigginhoose said:


> What is best then buddy freeze unmixed powder then when mixed is it best to split into syringes and freeze or keep the mixed vial in fridge


best all depends on your use.....i freeze all my powder then thaw it to mix and use, i know others who mix it then freeze it in pens as long as you only freeze it once AFTER it has been mixed you will be fine


----------



## bigginhoose (Jun 14, 2011)

Cheers mate is dosing for males 1 mcg per kg as well but would they dose two or three times a day also what about prolactin sides is there anything to take as precaution


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

bigginhoose said:


> Cheers mate is dosing for males 1 mcg per kg as well but would they dose two or three times a day also what about prolactin sides is there anything to take as precaution


Dosing and frequency is the exact same for male and females it is down to the individual in how they use it, IPAM has no side effects with prolactin


----------



## bigginhoose (Jun 14, 2011)

Ok mate thanks would a 100kg male for instance get good gains on a single dose of say 200mcg everyday before bed or how should the dosing protocol look if u have time thanks


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

bigginhoose said:


> Ok mate thanks would a 100kg male for instance get good gains on a single dose of say 200mcg everyday before bed or how should the dosing protocol look if u have time thanks


Dosing with peptides is about frequency not dose, you will get better results with 2 x 100mcg than 1 x 200mcg.....in my sig I have a link to an article which explains all the basics of peptide use


----------



## bigginhoose (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks for your time mate cheers


----------

